# 19.06.07 .  195-

## panterka

,       .

   1   1  ,    2  149  .
      -     .
   ,  Win, Office,   1C, , Navision, Axapta  ..

    ( ),    Win,        ....   100% ,          .

, ,  ...       :
1)   149:
)  2   26  :
"26)    ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .";

   , Win ,         ... -       .

  ,   .

----------


## Tortilla

*panterka*,   :



> )  2   26  :
> "26) **  ...     ,


 



> , Win ,   **

----------

,  ,       " ",      ,       "" .    " "  -   ,      .

----------


## panterka

Tortilla,       :
"...            "....

      "  " .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?95458.
 13.12.07 .
" 2008  IT-    -
 ".".   / 
 1       . IT-,    -  ,  ,  -       169  .               .

,   1       ,         18%."

   1...          .

----------


## mvf

*Tortilla*, -        ?

----------

1        ,   ,          .    ,        ,    .      "I-".

----------


## slavna

2

 ,   1,   .       .
  , ..   1()    1     1?       1?  1   ? 
 -     1       1?

   -    1    ,      ? ?

----------


## mvf

> ,        ,    .


 ""?   ...    .

----------


## **

1.     ..   . 1  ,      (

----------


## **

,          ,        .   1             .      ,     ,   .

----------


## mvf

> 1


   "" ?

----------


## **

:
http://www.klerk.ru/soft/n/?95353

----------


## mvf

> :
> http://www.klerk.ru/soft/n/?95353


   "   ".

----------


## **

,   ,      .     . 
www.audit-it.ru   ,    1  .
:
",  :       .    1.     - ,       .  -    1 ( ,  )     2008. ,         .         ,       .  ,      :             .      .       -    "

----------


## mvf

+  .     ,   .

----------

-   ,     1    ,     1    ,      .
    " "  :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

**, -  -    .   ",  ...". ,      " ",    ( ..  ).

----------


## **

1         :
"             .";
           /   ?  ?

----------

,     :Frown: 
  ,     "    ",    ,  "      ,       -..."         .
   26- ,  ,       ? ,   ?    - ,        ?  :Confused:

----------


## Andyko

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

*Andyko*,   .         :Smilie:    ,    , -   .     .
 ,      -          ...
   ...
   "   "?

----------


## **

,              -             .        ! 
1     -     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...             . ...


      .
           .
        ,      ,   -     ?

----------


## **

To BorisG:          ?   :Smilie: 
       (     ).
          .
     - "-   ."

----------


## BorisG

> ...        (     ).


  :Wow:   ?     .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ... -   .


    ,           (      ,    ).
      -   .     .

----------

> ,


   "    "?     ?

----------


## mvf

> "    "?


 "",  " ...".        ,      -12.

----------


## syroed

.         ? 
   4 . 148  ,     
  ( )         (      ),    ;
    ....

----------

,     .     ,        .

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=27110

----------

,

----------


## Girine

> 1         :
> "             .";
>            /   ?  ?


   ,   01.01.08    4 .  . 
          ,  :
1.      -       .  ( -   )
2.          ( -   ) -    ,   .
3.   -        -    ,   .
   . 26 :
"   ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .

..            (   ), ,      -    ,         ()   -   .
   ,       ,    .
  - ,  09.01.2008. -   :Frown: (((




> .         ? 
>    4 . 148  ,     
>   ( )         (      ),    ;
>     ....


       ,                 , . .2 .

----------

!
        .          ,   ()-  . 
         ,     .
       .                    (    , ,    ).
          .         ,         .
    ()     ,    -. 
           .         ,     (  ),      ,        .
  ,  ,    ,             .

----------

,               .
           . 
        ?       ?

----------

> ?       ?


,    "",      ,        ,      ...

----------


## Girine

> .          ,   ()-  . 
>          ,     ..


   .




> .                    (    , ,    ).
>           .         ,         ..


   - ,      ,       ,            -               .



> ()     ,    -.


   -,                    ..
       -  ,                 .




> .         ,     (  ),      ,        ..  ,  ,    ,             .


    .

----------


## Girine

.
http://www.apkit.ru/default.asp?artID=5981,    .    -  

28  2007.                          01  2008 .  1     19.07.2007 N 195- "                  ",        (   Ի).           ,  ,    . 

29      -    .. (.  03-07-11/648)

----------


## Alex198

- -          ().         .       ?

----------

.
       .
   ,           .          ,    .

----------

> 


   ,    ,    ,    .

----------

1-      2008 
,  

  -

----------

1      .
                  ,  1  .
         -     .
        ,     .
      ,    146  .
 , 1           " ",     ,   .         .
      ,    -.

----------


## BorisG

> "    "?     ?


          .     14/2000.
 ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> 1      . ...


  , .
 ,      ,  ,   ,              ** (  )  .
     ( ...   )      ,       .
,        .  :Frown:  
  ...      ,       ...         .

----------

> ...      ,       ...         .


  !   "                  ".

                 .
          . 
 -            .
           ,       .
   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,       . ...


   .
 ,         ...     .  :Frown:  
     -  ,       " " (,             ,    ),        ( " - ,  - ").

----------


## Alex1981

" 146.  .
1.     :
1)   (, )    ..."

" 148.    ()  , :
...4.   ()      ..."

     -   ,             ?          ?




> ,    ,    ,    .

----------

> -   ,             ?          ?


      ,   ,

----------


## SvetM

9.01   :Wow: 
     .        Windows  .     : "    ?"                  .  ,      :Smilie:   :Frown: .         29.12      ?      ,  \    ?       ,    .       :yes: .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      Windows  . ...


   ,   Windows?
OEM, , OLP...
     ,    ...
,   ,   .
ps:     ...  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DGAMA

, ,   ,    1 ,          ,     ?

----------


## BorisG

*DGAMA*, ,      1,     ,   ?
 ,   1      ,         ,   ,  .  :Frown: 
 ,       ...       :Wink:

----------


## SvetM

> ,   Windows?


OEM



> ...  .

----------

, !
            ()     .     .     (, 1,   .).
  ! !!! 
       ! 
     /     -,          !

----------


## BorisG

> OEM


   ,   ,    .     . ...  .



> 


 .
ps:  .     Microsoft  -.

----------

2811-  28,11,07  "                 (, )      -            ,     -195      "

----------

> ,       .


  4

----------


## BorisG

**,  ,   ,      .
       ? ?  ,      . 1235 .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> 4


  :Wow:    .       ?

----------


## SvetM

> (, 1,   .).


        ???  :Wink: 
        ,        36.

----------

. N 03-07-11/648   29    2007  .              195-    .          mail.

----------


## BorisG

> 


   .      .
      .

----------

> 2811-  28,11,07"


        .
 -    ,  - " ",    " ". !
        "   ",       -    ,    . 
,    ,     1         ,  ,        ?         6 -   (    )!
       .   !       ,    !  -   !

----------


## STRATOR

,    57,  ,         4  . 
   1 ( )     ,  ,           .     , **  ...,        .

----------


## BorisG

.
    MS  ,       ,  , .
 1 -    MS  . 
  ,   .
  .

----------

nds-ks    ,         :Smilie:  ,        .          ,      ,     . ,    -       -      18%.

----------


## Googler

?      ,     3  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,    -       -      18%.


        -  . 
 ,     ,  ,  ,              -    .
..  .  :Frown:

----------


## Googler

> ?


 ?     ,   .        :Frown:

----------


## Googler

> ,     ,  ,  ,              -    .
> ..  .


    ,    . -,        :Frown:      ,    ,         -  -   18% . ,   , ,        .

----------

> ,


    -  ,     :Wow:    .        .

----------


## Googler

> .


   ,     . ,            .  1   -  -  , ,   . -  .  ,         ,         :Frown:

----------


## Googler

> .
>     MS  ,       ,  , .


  ,   ? ,     ,      ,     . 1     -. ?

----------


## STRATOR

1      ,  ,   ,    ,     .
  1        ,  ,    , ..

----------


## Googler

> 1        ,  ,    , ..


      ?    ,  ,  ,         ,         ,      :Frown:     -  .    :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ...         , ...


  , ,   , .
  ,       ** , . . 1235 .
,  **   ,      , . 1272 .
         ,         () .
                  .

----------


## Googler

> ,  **   ,      , . 1272 .
>          ,         () .
>                   .


     ..      ?     -      ,     ?

----------


## mvf

> ,     ?


  ?    ...      -  , /   ""...

----------


## Googler

..        .  ,   -  .      ,    .

----------


## Googler

,    195-   



 Ȼ
          .          . ,     .      .

----------


## STRATOR

,  1    ?       ?          -

----------


## BorisG

> ...        . ...


     . . . 1229 .

----------


## Googler

> ,  1    ?       ?          -


      . -,      .      (OLP)

----------


## STRATOR

> . -,      .      (OLP)


 ,

----------


## Googler

> ,


     ,    .       -     -   ,        .  ,      ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## STRATOR

, 1       .  ,    ,   ,

----------

.
    ,    .          .
       ,          10% .

         ?
     , ..     .

----------


## STRATOR

.           - ,  .        .     .       .     ?

----------


## Googler

> .           - ,  .        .     .       .     ?


   ,     ,     .   ,             /.

----------


## mvf

> /.


 ?  pls...

----------


## STRATOR

> ,     ,     .   ,             /.


     -  , ..        .

----------

?  ,        ?     ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


IMHO  ,  .   "",  "".

----------

> IMHO  ,  .   "",  "".


      -          ,     ?

----------

> -          ,     ?


     -     ,      .   ,    ,       -.

----------

> -     ,      .   ,    ,       -.


  ,           . ,        ,        195-. -,       -        ,   ,      -      -     . ,      ,           :Frown:    ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,           .


     ,        .
     . 



> ,        ,        195-.


 -,     ,  -,          ** . . . 1235 .
   ...   ,      ,           . 
 195-     .



> -,       -        ,   ,      -      -     . ...


     ,    ?



> ,      ,


        .  ,  ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=BorisG;51433865]    ,        .
     . 
 -,     ,  -,          ** . . . 1235 .
   ...   ,      ,           . 
 195-     .
QUOTE]
   ?        . 
(     29.12.2007 .  03-07-11/648).
 ,             -             .

----------

:        .   "" ,        . 
          ,       -    ,     .          -. 
         ,   ,        ,           ,      .
     .         ,    .        (- ,  -  -    "")   . 
         ,     -     .

----------

> .         ,    .        (- ,  -  -    "")   . 
>          ,     -     .


  ...       ,     .           , ?     ?    ?

----------

-      ,   .
    -    ,        . 
   ? 
    -    !        -   ,         ,       .
.

----------


## STRATOR

,        ?    ,   -  ?     , -       ,     .

----------

.
,    ,    ,        .    -     ,                  . 
                    .        ().       ,       ,    ...

----------


## STRATOR

> .
> ,    ,    ,        .    -     ,                  . 
>                     .        ().       ,       ,    ...


  (  )  ,     ,      ""     .    ,           ,     ( ,   1).   ,       -,  ,               (  ),    .

----------


## Shao

" 1  2008           Microsoft    .26  2 .149       .   ,     (   )   Microsoft   ...  . 

     ...,   ...     ,      -              .

 , ,            ,      ,                .       ,         ,      ,    ."
        .

----------


## BorisG

> .


  ...  ""  ...   ? 



> ,     (   )   Microsoft   ...  .


  ,     ""  ,  .



> , ,            ,      ,                .       ,         ,      ,    ."


      .
       ,       ,           .
 ,     ,  ,      ,  -  .            ,   .

----------


## STRATOR

> ,     ""  ,  .


  ,          ?

----------


## Shao

> ,     ""  ,  .


        .

----------


## STRATOR

> .


 ?   ?

----------

,    ,   ,        ..

----------

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...8/01/16/139770

----------


## BorisG

**,      -   .
    . ...



> :        ,     .   1, ...


 ,   1     .  ,   1      .     (     ),   ** .

----------


## STRATOR

,        -        ?

----------


## yurgen

" ",   - [ .1238  ]     " ".
              , 
     " ,   ,     ,       ".               , ..            (:  ).
 , ,              .
,   ""  ,           :Frown: 
    ,         .   , ,    ...

----------


## Shao

> [b] ,   1     .  ,   1      .     (     ),   ** .


http://dist.1c.ru/page.jsp?t=1&ID=2030

----------


## BorisG

*Shao*, -,   **   1.  .
 -,            1,         .

----------

> ,        -        ?


  ,      ,     ,   -       .
,    -    ,               .  ,       ,          . 
,                   .

                   ,      ,        (  ),          .          ,        .            - -   ,      .

----------


## STRATOR

+   1      -12

----------

QUOTE=STRATOR;51439531]                  +   1      -12[/QUOTE]

      .
    ,        :        .

           .

----------


## Denn

cc c c c  C   c    . c  cc  29.12.07  03-07-11/648 
   , .

----------


## BorisG

*Denn*, ...     ?

----------


## svv1

> :        .   "" ,        . 
>           ,       -    ,     .          -. 
>          ,   ,        ,           ,      .
>      .         ,    .        (- ,  -  -    "")   . 
>          ,     -     .


  .
   ,  , .
   , .  -  : "     "?

   : *           .*              ,     (  ,             -          ,        ).    ,     (  ""),         ,       "  -".     , ,   .. 
     -      (,    - ),   ,  . 26 . 2 . 149            ,   "    ",     " " (, , , ,  ,  ,   ...    :            ZIP   :Wow:  ),  : _   ,                        (. 1286  ),       ._
  -       (   ,    ,       ,     2007 .?) -         ,        .

   ,    -,     ,        (,   118   ,     100 .).      ,    .       ,        .     (.. " ")  .

: 
    ,  .
 -       ,    18% .
: 1.      ,     - -   .  2.           ..      ,      "    ...     "   .
:      ?  ""     ? 
: -,  -, ,      ?    :   : ,   - . ,  ,   ... - ...   !?

----------


## yurgen

> : [B]           .?


  .  "           ,     ". (. http://www.mb2b.ru/srednyi-i-malyi-b...40&forum_ext=1)

----------


## BorisG

.
  ,     ,   ,   .
    ,     ,   .
... ,    ,    ,              ,     .

 ?
             ?
      ,      ?

ps:           ?

----------

,              .
,   (    ):
1)         ,      .      ?      . ,       /     ,  ,   /     .
2)                 .     ?     :         ,            .
3)       ,         ,          195-      , .
,  !!!

----------

,     ,  .   ,       ,       ,    ,   .
      ,   !
     ,      .     .  .
    -   .

----------


## BorisG

> , ...


       .

----------

,       .
       .( ,)

     :

1)       

2)  ,    -,     .      ?

3)       ?

  !

1)      , .        .
2)      ,    .  4-          (         ).
3)                .                 .
___________
 ,  


=====================
 Softline
, . , . 8
!

----------


## svv1

> ...
> 
>  ?
>              ?
>       ,      ?
> 
> ps:           ?


 , ,   : 
 /    ,  -    (),      ( )  ::nyear:: , 

  (      :Cool:  ,  )    -   ""   " ". 

      " " :EEK!:      1     ,     .  :Talk:  

  , //   -    " "          18%?  :Speaking: 

   ? :No-no:

----------


## -

,        ,     "".     -     -     ,         .
    -       .

----------


## -

,    ,     ,      ,   -12:       500 ???? .
 -  ,    ,               500 ,     -      500  ,             -          .
        500    :Smilie: )) -        ()    ,    -       (  ).

----------


## SvetM

> -


     ,               



> -     -     ,


     ,    ,       ,   "  ".

            .   :Smilie:

----------

?! 
       .5 .1238  : "         ".
     . :



 25  2007 . N 03-07-11/640

   -                    ,      ,   .
      19.07.2007 N 195- "                  "  1  2008 .    (  )                 .
 . 1235       ( -  ),     1  2008 .,      -        ()       ()        .              ,    .
 1 . 1238   ,                  ( ).     . 5              .
 ,      19.07.2007 N 195- ,   ,           ,      .


 - 
..
25.12.2007

----------


## mvf

**,     -  " "?

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 **,    ... ? 
 ,      ,      ,      .
**   (      ):
  ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...     -  " "?


 *mvf*,     ,   ,  .
      ,    .
 ,  ,    **    .
..   ,    . 1272 ,        ,    ,  "" (   )     ,       ,      .
,        .
 , ,     ""    ,    .
 ,   :
 .  ?

----------


## mvf

*BorisG*,         ... ...   (,  etc)?

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ...


        ,        .  :Wink:  
  ,    ,      ,     ,      .
  , ,  .
   .
  (    , .. ,    ),     ,     ,   , ..   .
  , , Microsoft    .    Microsoft.
,      ,  ..., ..   ,  ,   ,   .   ,     ,            ,  ,    ,    .  :Frown:

----------

1    ,,  ....17/01/08.  ?

----------


## SvetM

> 1    ,,  ....17/01/08.  ?


 ,        :Wow: .
       18%  ???   :Wink:       ?? ,          ,   ,    .   ,          ,    .

----------

SvetM ,  ))).        ,                     ...  (    ),   ,       ?      ?                 ?C.

----------

...   2007.,   2008.? ?      .  2008.    ?

----------


## SvetM

> ?


,    , 



> 2007.,   2008


  -  ,     (     2008)

----------

:
      ?  

,    , 


    ?                 ?

----------


## SvetM

.149 .4  .170 .4,

----------

.. ... .  ,         ...

----------


## HiiBuh

> ,     .     ,        .


109197, , -9

----------


## mvf

> 109197, , -9


109097, , , 9

----------

,     ,     .      ,      1.

----------


## INF

.
   ,         ,     .

:
1 ()          1-.      .   .

  1-     .      -   .           .3  1286  ,     ?        1 =>  .         .       (  7-9    29 , 7    "   ...."),                    ??

        ....
1    ( ?) ......         1         ,    ?
(       )

        ))

        .

----------


## STRATOR

> ....
> 1    ( ?) ......         1         ,    ?
> (       )


, 1       1 - ,   - ,   -

----------


## INF

.     .       1,         .

     ,     .

----------


## INF

:Embarrassment:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 *INF*,    ?
       ,     .
          ""   ,       . 
    (  )    ...       ...

----------


## ..

!!!   :Smilie: 
!!!
 ,      ,   !!!
 :  ()          (.. ,   . -)... **  **    ,   ,       *  ,       *  ... :Speaking:   :Razz:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
                !!!  :Wow:   :Wow: 
                   (      , ,        :yes:   :Wink: )
** 
...            :Cool:  ...

        - ( )  :Smilie:   ,           ,         ...  **       ... 

  !!!!

----------


## ..

:Stick Out Tongue:    ,  -,    ,   ,     ,    ,  ,      !!!
 ,   ,     ,   ,   ,     ,         ,   **  :Smilie:   :yes:   ,        !!! 
    ,    ,  "...  ** ..." ,     ,   !!! !!!
  ! ()

----------


## BorisG

> !!!


  :Wow:      .         .



> !!!!


 , ,   ?
 "" ...  :Wink:

----------


## -

1270 ,        
"2)           ;"

----------

-     .    ,             -         .     ,       2007 .      -                  .          .            -       .     .          ?    ?     ?

----------

(  ),   50000-60000.   ,      ? ,   5% . ,    ?

----------

> 1270 ,        
> "2)           ;"


    !
                 ().
.
           (   ,    ,    ),    .
.
  ,      ,           ,          ( )  .
.
   .4 .129  ,          ( 1225)            .       ,    ,       ,      
          ,    .
.
   .4  454      -      ,        .

 ,   ,        (        )    -       . 
   .      ,     , .
.
-            ,         ,    ( 01.01.08.  ).

----------


## ..

.
 , ,      : 

*      ,          ?*

 97???   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
  ,  41,      41-  ,  - .       ? , -. .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      : 
> *      , ...*


    ?
 "_, _ "    .
   .   ,       .

----------

,   .
        -.     . ,     58.
      ,   . 
     : -  - ,     .
         (   )    ,   .

----------


## ..

,  ,     .
 ,       ,     .   ,      58 . 
             97.   -    ???    , ,     ,    97   **  44   20   ,   ,        ,    .      ,          :Smilie:     ,    ,        60  97 ...
,    ,    ,    ,  .

----------


## ..

,     62  97   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,        (  41)

----------


## BorisG

* ..*,  97   .

----------

> .3  1286  ,     ?        1 =>  .         .       (  7-9    29 , 7    "   ...."),                    ??


   ,      ,      .

----------


## ..

*BorisG*,      , ,  !!!
    ,
    ,       -? 
        ,         41    :Frown:  , ,        ,

----------


## ..

*-*,         ,   ,    ! 
       :    -,   ,         ...  ,   ... 
  ,  ,     ,   ( .. )    .

----------

,  ,     !
     () . 
  ,         ,         :    , , ,      ..
        - -     .      ,      ,  41 .
,    :              .  ,     .
    ,      ,      ,      ( ).     41,       -     .           ,         .
 .1 .454    -   ,     .4  454      -      ,         .  ,        .
       ,      ,            :    !

----------


## -

> ( .. )    .


   , ,        -  -   -        ,     .            ()     1000        -   97,        (%%  ) -                .

    1000    ()      ,     .              -       . 
           -       100      120,     83% -      ,      / ?

      ,        .
    100   (      ..) -   ,    .      -   -   ,       .

----------

-            ,         ,    ( 01.01.08.  ).
 ,         ( )    ( )     , ?     ?       1?(    )...

----------

> -            ,         ,    ( 01.01.08.  ).
>  ,         ( )    ( )     , ?     ?       1?(    )...


 , -   ,       .
        ,    ,        . 
   ,     -       ,     .         .  . 
            !
    ,           .

----------


## -

,       ( )?         ,   ,     -,       .

----------

-      /      ...             /     /... 1     , /    /..

----------


## -

, 1

----------

-,   () ,   15     /...  ,     !!!!         ?     ...     /,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> , 1


 ,    .     ,      7735.   ,   ,  .
    .

ps:     ,  ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    () ,   15     /...


 ,  .

----------


## -

- ,

----------


## SvetM

,    - (,      ,   )  ,    .      ,  .        ,        :            ,      .         -      ,      " ",  "    ".    " "           ,     .
,  ,   ???      "".    .

----------


## ..

**,       .       ,   !!! , ,      Office 2007 40    :Smilie:       .         .            ,               . 
         ,     ,      , ,   100 ,      118 +  :Smilie:      ,   ,   ,    !!!  ,    ,    ,         :yes:

----------


## -

SvetM,      -  .

----------


## ..

SvetM,            , .   ,   -  ,          . 
   , ,         ,   , ,        ...    ,        ,       :Smilie:  ...       :Cool:

----------


## ..

*-*, ,       :yes: 
   .
      .     ! !!!    :   ,     454 .  ,    ,       .             -  - .  ?        . ,           -   !!!     ,     -,      ,   -  !!! 

    :     ,  .        ,     41 ,     ...  -,  !!!

----------


## SvetM

,       ,         (   ).           (           ),      :Wow: ,      ,   .
      ( -  )   ,   , .

----------


## ..

*SvetM,*   -   ?   ?  -   ,        ,       ,  ,        ...    -  ... 
  ,            .  :Cool:

----------


## SvetM

> SvetM,   -   ?


   .          .       ,    ""     .

----------


## -

> ,     454 .


* ..*,   -     454  ,       ,            -   .
      Ϩ  (   )      .
      (  ),     ,    ,  , ,             -            ( ,   ) -           .
-   ""    ,            .
,     -     -       (   ,      ) -    -       -  ,    (       -   ""   -)        .

     -     ()     -       -   ,    ( ),          - .          ,    ,          ,     (     ZZZ ),        -        (  ).
       ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...      -  .


 .
*-*,     .
   ,      ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> -   ""    ,            .  ...


 *-*,   ,    ,     ,   ,   .      ,     ,  .
  .
1.  **      .   .
2.     .   ,  ,  "".
3. , ,  ,  .
     , ..., ,  .
**  ,        ,    ,   ,  . ..  " "    .   ""     .

----------


## -

, ,         -  .     .        ,     ,       ..

----------


## BorisG

> - ,


  :Wow:       :
   1: ,   ,    1: ,   ?

----------


## ..

:Embarrassment:  *-*, ,        :Wink:

----------


## -

,    ,      ,        .
               ...     -     -   -     ""    :Cool:

----------


## ..

> ""     .


 :Smilie:    ,      ...       ::nyear::

----------


## -

,         -     -    (        -         )

----------


## -

() ,   "  "        ,

----------


## -

,  --         () -   ...
   ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,         ...


     ,  ?
 ,    ()     .      .

----------


## BorisG

> ...                ...


  :Wow:    ?      .

----------


## -

-          ...  :Smilie:    (         )

----------


## -

> ()     .      .


        -  ,                     -    .

----------


## BorisG

> -          ...


  .
  -  OLP  Microsoft.
        . ,  ,   ,      (    ).

----------


## -

,     .         ,             CD -     ,               ,    -

----------


## mvf

_                  -,    -     - ,            -      19.07.2007 N 195-  .      ,           ,    - ,              ._

  " "?  - ?

----------


## **

mvf,   ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,   ?


   15  2008 . N 03-07-08/07

----------


## **

?  ?
 -     ,

----------


## -

:    -      648   ,       "** ".

----------


## **

.
    -   ,  .      -       3.       -  -  -  
     ?  ?
  -   ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> 


  +    .

----------


## -

-      ,     .          - ,   .       " "     -,     (.454).
 ,        (  ),    (    -   ) -  -.
,     () -        -        .
         "  "           ,  ,    -         .

----------


## STRATOR

> 15  2008 . N 03-07-08/07


* , ,    .*

    :
                (  ),    - (),           -        -   - -         .

             01.01.2008   "                  "  19.07.2007 N 195-,                 .



   - 



 19  2007  N 03-07-08/338

[:          

   -]


        -                                 -  ,    11.4   ,      23  2005  N 45,           .

      ,        19  2007  N 195- "                  "  1  2008                        .

             -  ,      ,      ,    , ,   ,           .




..

----------

> +    .



  , ,         ,    .  .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .


  ?  :Wink:  
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...D118941E10C7AA

----------

!

----------

...

:            01.01.2008 ,  . 1 . 1    19.07.2007 N 195- "                  ".

:



 15  2008 . N 03-07-08/07

   -                  1  2008 . ,  . 1 . 1    19.07.2007 N 195- "                  ",   .
              ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),              .
 . 1 . 1 . 146     ( - )            (, )    .
   . 4 . 1 . 148      ,  , ,  ,          ,         .                      ,     ,    .    ,    . 1 . 1    19.07.2007 N 195-,                              .
 3 . 148  ,     ()          (),           ().
  ,         ,     ,               .
 ,                .      ,                .  ,            18     . 3 . 164 .
                  -,    -     - ,            -      19.07.2007 N 195-  .      ,           ,    - ,              .


 - 
..
15.01.2008

----------

> -      ,     .          - ,   .       " "     -,     (.454).
>  ,        (  ),    (    -   ) -  -.
> ,     () -        -        .
>          "  "           ,  ,    -         .


 , ,     , :
1)           (),        (.1 .1227  )
2)                    ,      ,  ,   1280   (.3 .1273  )
3)                       ,                 (.3 .1286  ). 
..                .
            .    .

----------


## STRATOR

?: "                  -,    - **    - ,            -      19.07.2007 N 195-  ."

----------

> ?: "                  -,    - **    - ,            -      19.07.2007 N 195-  ."


   , ..    -, ,  .     "  ",   01.01.08        .

----------


## -

> (),        (.1 .1227  ).


  ,    ,  :       -   ,           .

             ,          (    ). " "        -   (  ).




> ,      ,  ,   1280   (.3 .1273  )


     ,       ,             : 

 1272.      
                    ,               .





> ,                 (.3 .1286  ).


     -,      (        ).       ,         ,        .
,              ,      .         ,            .

----------


## STRATOR

> -,      (        ).       ,         ,        .
> ,              ,      .         ,            .


,   - ,        ,     ?     ""

----------


## -

,           ?

----------


## STRATOR

> ,           ?


, , , 
 ""     ,        ,      (      ),  -      ,  ,        -,      .

----------


## -

,

----------


## BorisB

> ,


     ,      .
 ,             ,      . 1296  "          ". ..       ,       ,         "".

PS:       -   ,      ,    ,        .

----------


## -

,   "" -            ,    .

----------

> ,    ,  :       -   ,           .
> 
>              ,          (    ). " "        -   (  ).


  -    ,    .  -     ,      .   1270  "    ,       ,   " (.. "     ").     ,
      ,    ,    .

----------


## BorisB

> -    ,    .  -     ,      .   1270  "    ,       ,   " (.. "     ").     ,
>       ,    ,    .


  -  . BorisB.

----------


## BorisB

15  2008 . N 03-07-08/07   .      -,    ,  -   .    ?
     .    .   ,  "          -      19.07.2007 N 195-  ".   .    -,    ( ).       ()   -  .     "",          , ..      ,       ..   ""   .      , ..     .    -  ,    -.  .

----------

!
    ,      ,      .
    ,   ,  ,      !
             .      ,      !
                   ,    ,   (                 ).
      -       (      ),             ,    .          ,       . 
!     -           !
        .
       ,         -     .      -      .              ,   -   ,                -.
  .     ,        ,   ,    .       -,          .           ,     (   ).              .

----------


## ..

,  , , !!!  :Cool: 
   ,  !

     :
1.   (     ,     1)           ,    .   :yes:                 ,        ,     .   :        ,           . 
2.    ,    ???    ,         :Smilie:     .        ,                   ... 

,   ,  ,    .

----------

** , , ,  ,    ,        :Embarrassment:      ... 
 ,    /  ,     -    ...

----------

,    ,                 .
 ,      ,    (  )   ,          -.
 ,      ,           (      )    .

----------


## ..

** ,         ,      (  )              ???       ?
     ,      ...    ...        .
,  - :        ?

----------


## BorusB

> ,   ,    .       -,          .


,      .       " ".       ,      :     .
 ,       ( )      . ,       .    ,      ,      .   ,    .        .

----------

,  .
     . ,     .             .
        .    ???
   ,   .

----------

> ,  .
>      . ,     .             .
>         .    ???
>    ,   .


  "   "   -     .   ,        .     ,      ,    .        .   ,    ( )   ,     ,   .    - .

----------


## BorisG

> ,        .


  .



> ,    .


  .  - -    Microsoft.
    ,  ,  .       () , ..   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      (  )              ???


      ,   ,         .
..     ,   ,   (      18%),   ...     18% ,    ,     ,     , .

ps:   ,  ,  ** .     ,    .
...    .

----------

> ,


     ?
 ,          ,      ( ),            (.1 .1296  ).
..         ,     .   ,    .

----------


## BorisB

> .
>   .  - -    Microsoft.
>     ,  ,  .       () , ..   .


   ,       .     ,    .     .   -,     
 4 .    ?     ,    .   ,  .   ,      ,    .    ?  .

----------

> ,          (    ). " "        -   (  ).


,       .        ,    ?  -        (.1 .1268).
     , ..       ,      ,     .          )

----------


## ..

-       !!!   :Smilie: 
 ,      .    ,           :Frown:   ,        ...   :Frown:  
   ???       40     +    1         ???    ???    -,  ..  18%???    - ?

----------

,   9    ...          (       )...   ...    ,     ...     .   ,   ,     .      ,    ,  -           .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    . ...





> -        (.1 .1268).


      ,   ,    .  :Wow:  
ps:   -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## BorisB

> ,   9    ...          (       )...   ...    ,     ...     .   ,   ,     .      ,    ,  -           .


    ?

----------


## Freethinker

> ,    ,                 .
>  ,      ,    (  )   ,          -.
>  ,      ,           (      )    .


 -     .            . ..                        (   ).

----------

> ?



,    ,  ,     ?         ?

----------


## BorisB

> ,   ,    .  
> ps:   -  ?


  ,      ,    .    .
    .   ,   
 4,        .

----------


## BorisB

> ,   ,    .  
> ps:   -  ?


    ,    ,  .
:
 -        (.1 .1268). -  .

----------


## Freethinker

> -        (.1 .1268).


     -  .
  ,           -   .     -  .     . 

___________

----------

> -     .            . ..                        (   ).


     (    ),    ,   .
         .      ,    .
,  ,    .

----------


## Freethinker

> (    ),    ,   .
>          .      ,    .
> ,  ,    .


  !   ?!       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ..

:Cool:   :Cool:  ,  - 
 ,       ,
  "  "  :yes: 
     .
    -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Freethinker

-          ,     ,     ?

----------


## BorisG

.  :Frown:  



> ...    ,            .        ,                   ...


     ,  .
  (-),      ,  ,  , ,  ,     (,   OLP  Microsoft),     , ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> .


       .  ,    ,     .

----------


## Freethinker

> .     ,        ,   ,    .       -,          .           ,     (   ).              .


    , ..         .

____________

----------

> -          ,     ,     ?


 ,     ? -  ,     ,        :Embarrassment:      -  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...         .


 ,    ,       ,         (   -  ).  , ,   .
            . 1272 ,         (..      ,    ),    ,            ,      .

----------


## mvf

**,       ...

----------


## BorisG

> -  ,     ,


  ,  .  :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ...


 ,     ,      .
  ...       ,           .

----------


## ..

> .  ,    ,     .


 :Smilie:   -     ,    .      ,     ,     ???     ?  -  .             .      ?
         ,   ,     . :yes:

----------


## mvf

* ..*,  ,   ( ?)   : "  -   .    -    ".    ,     ,     .    - ,   ,     -     .

----------

> ...


   .



> -     ,


, ,   ,        .   -...

----------

*mvf*,     ?

----------


## ..

> , ,   ,        .   -...


 :yes:      ,     ,      ,  , ,   !!!       ,       :Frown:  

**,  ,          ?  :Big Grin:      ???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    ???  ??? ,  98 ???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ,    ,    ,   ,   !   , - !!!  :yes:

----------


## ..

> * ..*,  ,   ( ?)   : "  -   .    -    ".    ,     ,     .    - ,   ,     -     .


 :Wow:   !!!  ???    ...
      ,      ,   :yes: 
 ,   -  ,     ,   ,      .        !!!
 ,  - ,  ,  ...
        ...           ...

----------


## Kii_Iren

> -     ,    .      ,     ,     ???     ?  -  .             .      ?


 ,      .
    (   /)    "" "",     "      ....." -   .    ,  "Kaspersky BusinessSpace Security Russian Editon/ 15-19 User 1 year Base License" (   ).       .   .
        /   -129  ,        .   -       :-).
      :   ( )    ;   ( )    eToken Windows Logon    ,         .
   ,    "   " -        .

----------


## mvf

> mvf,     ?


,  ,  .

----------


## mvf

> "   "


-...   - ?

----------


## Kii_Iren

> -...   - ?


    .     .     ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,   ( ?)


 -,   .
-,          ,   .           100%   .



> ...    - ,   ,     -     .


      .     ,   . 

ps:   ,   ,  .  (.. ,     ,     )... , ,      ,   ""   ,          ,      .

----------


## STRATOR

.    - .         - .                -  -    :         ?

----------


## ..

*!!!!
  !!!*
 :Wow: 
 !!! :  , ,      ? :  .   :Smilie:     :     ,           " -",                   ??? : ,      :Big Grin:  
 :  ,    . -          ,   ,  . 1280   ?             ? :     , - , ?       149,         :Big Grin:   , ,  -??    ,          ,    ,    !!!       ,            ,  ,   ,         :yes:   ,        !!!       ,  149 ???
 :Smilie:  
 :  ,  , - ,   ???    ???   ???      - ,    ,     ,    : ,  97      :Wow:   ,   ,   ?    ,          ???  :Cool:   :Wow: 
!!!

----------


## ..

> .    - .         - .                -  -    :         ?


 ??? 
 ,  , ,
  ,    , .

----------


## Freethinker

> ,    ,       ,         (   -  ).  , ,   .
>             . 1272 ,         (..      ,    ),    ,            ,      .


  ,       ,       .
      .          .

----------


## ..

, ,      ! 
 , ,        :Big Grin:      . ,  ,      =     9,     ,    (  ),     ,      :yes: 
:     ,    ,        ?   :yes:      ...

----------

> ,    (  ),     ,


, ,    ...    ,   ""    - ,     41    :Embarrassment:

----------


## SvetM

,  .     "   "     :Wow: .   "   .....",     ,       ,     (  ). 
   (  ,  ),        (   ,      :Wink:  ),      (   );               (       :Embarrassment:  ),  ,    ,   ,     :Cool: .
 ..,   ,         ,        ,          ,       .  ,   ,      ,             ?  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## ..

*SvetM*,   ,          :Embarrassment:    , ,   ???  ,    ,      , ,          ...      :Embarrassment:        ,      :Cool:   .         :Big Grin:

----------


## ..

> "   "    .   "   .....",     ,       ,     (  ).


  ,          ,    ,   ,    ? 
  ,  ,   -  ,      - ,   ,        ,   ,         ,     .      .

----------


## SvetM

,      ,          "/"???       ,     ? (     ,         ). ,    ,     ,  /     .

----------


## SvetM

> -

----------


## ..

*SvetM*,            . ,     .  :Embarrassment:  
 ,    ,        ,        :Smilie:  
:           ?

----------


## ..

> 


       ,    ,  ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## SvetM

> :           ?


     ,     :Wink: 




> ,    ,  ,


   (            ),     -   .       ,       .

----------


## BorisG

> 


 *SvetM*, ,         .
    , ,             (   ),      .
 ,    ,              .      ,    Microsoft    ,        .
 ... ,    Microsoft  , .

----------


## SvetM

> Microsoft  ,


        ,    .             .    ,      Microsoft,         .

----------


## ..

,   ,   ,   
 :Big Grin: 
,  ,       ,     -, ,      ,        (,       -      :Smilie: )      ,       :Big Grin: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## STRATOR

> ??? 
>  ,  , ,
>   ,    , .

----------


## Kii_Iren

:  "            " (         )  "   "      .     .

  :        , , 1 .     , ..        ,   -    .          ? - .......,             ""

----------


## ..

> , , 1 .     , ..        ,   -    .          ? - .......,             ""


 :Embarrassment:  ,  , ,    ,        :yes:

----------


## ..

-
                                                                                                              ...






	...      . 26 . 2 . 149      - () - ()   ,        Microsoft,          . 
	 ...                  ,              ,        :
1.  1  1235    ,                ()       ()           . 
2.    1  1238 ,                     ( ).
3.  2  2  1272 ,      ,            ,            .
4.    1272 ,                      ,              .
5.  1  1  1280 ,  ,            (),             ,             ,          (     ).
 , ...   :      -        (      ),             Microsoft    ,   - , ,         .

 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  , ,      ...

----------


## -

> 


 -  ,    -          " "...

----------


## -

: 
   ,  , " "    1272 ,     ( -    "")?

----------


## mvf

> -  ,    -          " "...


   . , ,        (      ,    )...  ,         .

----------


## ..

,            ...

  ,     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BorisG

> ... , ,        ...


          06.02.
      ,   ,    .  :yes:

----------


## -

BorisG,       :




> : 
>    ,  , " "    1272 ,     ( -    "")?

----------


## mvf

> ,   ,    .


...     '?  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     '?


  :Wow:   , .  :Wink:  
      .  :Wink:

----------


## ..

,   ,     :Smilie:  
   ,    26  2 . 149   :Wow:    !  ,               .  :         ?  :      !   .     ...  ,  ,     ,  :      -,    ,       ,  !  :Mad:  
     ,   . 
   .  ,   ,   1286   :Wow:        ,   :Abuse:

----------

!
       .
       .
                .
              .
     ,   .      . 
      .
        ,      ,    ,    .
       . -        . 
       ,            . 
  ,  - .
   -, ,    .        .
        . 
  ,      ,        .
            -. ""  ,          ,          .
       ,    -   ( ,  ,     ..).
   ,       ,   ,     ,       -12.       .
 -         - ,       .

----------

> .



 149

2.    (  )  (  , ,    )    :

26)    ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .
(. 26     19.07.2007 N 195-)

  -   "",   "".

----------

""               . ,    ,  ,    .
  ,   ""     .
   .
         "       ...".
 ""    ,        -   "". 
     "   ". 
          "".

----------

> !
>   ,      ,        .


 ,         .             . 
,     ,         ,      .

----------

> ,         .             . 
> ,     ,         ,      .


    ,       ,      .
      -  .
          (   ),        . 
           .
       "  ",     ,     -  ,  . 
                          .

----------

. ..     ?
           . - .      ,     .       .        (  ). 
            26).   ,        .    -  .     ,   -      .  , -, ...

  -  ,    ""  "".

----------


## svv1

> ... 
>             26).   ,        .    -  . ...   -  ,    ""  "".


,  .    ,     26  2  149     (" " -   ).

 :



> (  )  (  , ,    )    : ...    ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .


  -   ,    ,              ,    ,  "".       (  : Ctrl+c - Ctrl+v)  ,     :




> 346.16.   .
> 1.           :
> ...
> 2.1)       ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             ;
> ...
> 19) ,                 (  ).              ;
> ...


 ,    346.16  2.1         26  2  149,       19  1  346.16.

 ?     ,   19  1  346.16       2.1     .  . . .

 ,     .          , , ,       ,   -  -   .

    149    -    19   1  346.16,       ,   . 

    ,       "      " (   ,      -     ).  : "**   ",   "**   ".

----------

> . - .      ,     .       .        (  ). 
>             26).   ,        .    -  .     ,   -      .  , -, ...


         . 
               ,     , ,   01.01.08     ,           .

----------

> ,  .    ,     26  2  149     (" " -   ).
> 
>  ?     ,   19  1  346.16       2.1     .  . . .
> 
>  ,     .          , , ,       ,   -  -   .


      ,       !
 ,           -    .

  19      ,           (  ,     ?),     .

  -    .

----------


## Freethinker

> !
>        .
>        .


 !        .
     ,          .       ,    .
        .       (  )   (  ).        .    149           ,       ,       .
              ( )    ( ).
    .   ,    "" .     .

----------


## svv1

> ,       !
>  ,           -    .
> 
>   19      ,           (  ,     ?),     .
> 
>   -    .


    ,        ,       ,     ""    ,   .      ,    "  " -   ,  ,        ,      ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...        .


  :Wow:       ... 



> ...      ,          .


  .       .
,     -        . 
    ,      .



> ...         .


    . 
  ,  ,    .



> ...       (  )   (  ).


     .      ()        ,    ,     .  :Wink:

----------

Freethinker   .

          . 
,  - . 
              .
            -, ,   .. 
       ,  Freethinker  ,                 .
 Freethinker         ,  "      ",      Freethinker.
         ,     .        ,      -     .  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Freethinker

...   ! _(  )_
      ,    .  .

----------

Freethinker,    .
  ,           "  ".
  , -   ,      .    . 
   ,      ,       .

----------

"  ...........  ......"
  ,        ,       " ......"   .
   ,   ""  -       ""   . - - ?

----------

,                 .
      ( ) ,   .
          ,      . 
   ,                 .
          ,        . 
    (, )               ( .,      )    .
      ,       .

----------

> ,       ,      .
>       -  .
>           (   ),        . 
>            .
>        "  ",     ,     -  ,  . 
>                           .


 ,   ,          " "      " ".      : " "  " "             .                    .            " "          (. 615  .  ).
             (1238)          ,             .  ,               : 

 1238.  

5.          .

            ?

----------


## Freethinker

!      .
   :            .      -    ...,

----------


## BorisG

*Freethinker*,     ,  .     ,    ...
        .
   (),    -       ,   ,        ,   .   :Wink: 
       ,   ,        ,     .

----------


## Freethinker

.                 .
  ?      .1280  .

----------

.

----------


## BorisG

> .                 .


  :Wow:  , *Freethinker*,     .  :Wink:  
 ,      ,  -        .
       ()       , ..  ** . 
     ...  ,         (     -   ),       ,   . 1272 ,       ,        . 1235 .

----------


## ...

,    :

 1238.  

1.                    ( ).
...
5.          .

:
1)    X            .
2)X    ()    Y.
3)Y          .

 ?

----------


## ...

[QUOTE=BorisG;51470553     ...  ,         (     -   ),       ,   . 1272 , ...[/QUOTE]
 1272.      


       ...

     ?

----------

> 06.02.
>       ,   ,    .


  ,

----------

,        .
     ,  .
  ,     .       - .       ,   ,         ,     -.

----------

,   ,  
1.     ,              .
2.         ,       .
3.         ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


   . .

----------


## ...

> ,   ,  
> 1.





> ,              .


-     ?    . 


> 2.         ,       .
> 3.         ,    .


       :
" 1237.   

1.             , _     _.    ,           ,        ,       _  _."
   -   . 
     -       IV  .

----------

,        .
                    .1272  ,           -           - .129  .

----------

> 


 ...         windows -      ?

----------

> ...         windows -      ?


  ,   ,  .
                    ,                 .
         ,       .               .

----------


## 2006

,  ,   12   ,    ,  ,           ,      .149 ,       ,   ,    ""  .,    41  97,    04,               .          1,     .             (, 47 (  41,          -)    ,   1     .          ,  ..  1?

----------


## svv1

,  41  ,

----------

> (, 47 (  41,          -)   ,   1


  .

----------


## 2006

> .


..          41?

----------

> ..          41?


      ,    ,  , 41

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,  , 41


   .  :Wink:     .
 ... **,      ,           (. . 2 . 2 . 1270 )  :Wink:  
..,   ,  ,  .  :Wink:  
   ,            ,    (     ) , ...       .

----------


## 2006

> ,    ,  , 41


 ,   ,   
 41 ""        * -* ,      .      ,   ,   ,    .





> .


 


 15  2001 . N 16-00-13/05



                     .
  31  2000 . N 94             -        .
      ,  ,         , , ,    .,    , , ,      ,      .                  , *   -  .*
 1997 .           ,             ,   .        ,     ,       ,       .



.

----------


## BorisG

*2006*, ,  ,   ,        - ,   -,  **    ,  -,    ...  ,   ,  ,        . 
       , ... 


> **            ,    .


       "...",    94.
..,   ,      ,     ... ,     .  :yes: 
,   ,  .   :Wink:

----------

> ..,   ,  ,  .


   ,       100    100    :Embarrassment: 
          . *2006*,  ,  , ,       - ,  ,  41          :Smilie:    1   .

----------


## 2006

> .


?   :Big Grin:  



> [b]       100    100


 100   1 ,    ,      . 

,  1     41,

----------

41 ,        ,   .
       ,     . 
         .
     "",  , "   -,   5 ".
 -  ,   "",   642.
    -12,   " "      -          .            ( ,    ..).
           .

----------

2   .
** (, ),    .
**      .    (12) .  .

*-*.           (-12).
 ,    ()        :Frown: 
   ?      .

   : ,  ,  ?

----------


## BorisG

> . .


    .
   .    . 
    , , ,   ,  , ,      ,          .   .  :Wink:

----------


## -

,    ?
   ,   -   ?
  ""?

----------


## -

http://www.asbis.ru/news/microsoft/news_15/01/2008 -                Microsoft.
     :



> :     :
> 
>         .     ?
>  : 
> : ..           ?
> 
>  : , 
> :       ?
>  :     -   ,


    "  ",  ,         :Frown:

----------


## -

> -       !!!  
>  ,      .    ,            ,        ...   
>    ???       40     +    1         ???    ???    -,  ..  18%???    - ?


  :Frown:  

   :
1.     , Media Windows XP Home Edition SP2b Russian DSP OEI CD 1 -pk (N4MN0902012)	-																10		 ! ....
2.  (OEM)     , Royalty Windows XP Home Edition SP2b Russian DSP OEI CD 1 -pk (N4RLTN0902012)			-											10		! ...
   ,   

 :Frown:  
    ,     ,    

* ..*,        ?

----------

.
*  13.02.2008  03-07-07/11.*

 ,                   .             ,   ,         ,        ,   ,         ,           .
  1  2  170  21            ()  (, ),       ()   (, ),        (  ),  ,      (, )          ,    ,       (, ).         ,    (, ),     , ,  ,    ..,           ,     (, )     .

   .

        (.1 .1235  ). 
   ,           .
     - (.454  ). 
 .3 .421  ,    ,      ,       ( ).             ,      ,           .
 ,    ,    " ",           ,        ,     ,      (-). 
     ,      -   . 
       ,        .     ,          .
          ,      ,      ,  .
      ,    ,   -  .

----------

,         ,          .

  ,   ,   !

              -  ,     ,         . 

    ,     ! 
       . 

   ,      ,             .

           ,            .

  ,           ? 
   -     ,               . 
   ,      ,   ,         ( ).

----------


## -

..... 10 ! 
 :Rotate:

----------

:  ... 10 .
   -  ,     ,     ()            .

----------


## -

> ..... 10 !


 ,      :Frown:        -   ,    -   ...
    ?  41  ?
   :



> ,   Microsoft   ,       .      41,         - ,      . 
>        ,  . 
>            .       ()          .        (Microsoft),             . (. 26  14/2000).


       ???

----------

!
       .
      (    ),       (     -    aka     aka ).
      ,     .
    41 (  ,    ).
 14/2000    -      !     ,         ,     .

----------


## -

:    -     ?

----------


## -

:Frown:

----------

.
    .
   .
   " ".
" "       :        . 
     ()    .
  ,   ,    .
         - (.454  ). 
          ,            -   ,      ,            ..

----------


## 2008

> ,     ,


,      ,       ,            ?       ,       ?

----------

2008,    ,    ()     "  " ()?
   ,      !
     ,       ( ).
         ,     ,    -. 
           /.        .

----------


## -

:



> ,        01  2008.    19.07.2007 N 195- "                  "
> 
> 
>    149    .26,           ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .
>     ջ (  )    (          ,          )       :
> 
> 1.           MS         "     ".   ( )   .
> 
> 2.             , ..  .26 .149                ".    .1235        -            ()       ()           .      MS  ,         .
> ...

----------


## svv1

,   ?
 ,  ?

----------


## -

> 2008,    ,    ()     "  " ()?
>    ,      !
>      ,       ( ).
>          ,     ,    -. 
>            /.        .


      ?
1-  -1-10000 + 1800 
2-  ( +) -1 -2000 + 360 

1-  -1-10000 + 1800 
2-  -1 -2000 + 0 

1-  -1-10000 + 1800 
2-   -1 -100 + 18 
3- - 1 -1900  + 342 

1-  -1-10000 + 1800 
2-   -1 -100 + 18 
3- - 1 -1900  + 0

----------


## -

> ,   ?
>  ,  ?


NT
 ,    ...

   :



> ,     . 5 . 149 ,  ** ,  .26 . 2. . 149 .  ,                 .   , -          03.01.2008. ,    "  ".      ,        ,         .


  1 http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=7735

----------


## 2008

,  12   -,    ,          ,   .  ,  ?  ,  ,   ,   ?

----------

1  , 
2-  (    ), 
3       , 
4  ,       ,   ,       ,         .
   "",  - "".
2008   ,     .
     ,    .
        -. 
   ,        ,        ,   .
       ,      .     ,   .       -    .   ?

----------


## 2008

,          .
           ,  :
1.    2008   2007   , ..      2007(     ).
2.        , .     ,   .
   ,     :    "",            ,  ,     ,     -  .             .           ,      ,     ,         .

----------


## -

> "",  - "".


         "",       " " ?

----------

> 2.        , .     ,   .


 .....     ()   ,   ..  ..   ,    ,      ,      .

----------


## -

> .....     ()   ,   ..  ..   ,    ,      ,      .


-   ...
         ,           ?

----------


## -

Microsoft
http://www.microsoft.com/Rus/Licensing/General/Oem.mspx



> OEM-
> 
>   Microsoft         .   ,       ,  OEM- .    OEM-  ,     ,     ,            .
>      OEM-
> 
>   OEM-      Microsoft.      Windows Vista, Office 2007  Windows Server 2003.
> 
>   ,   Windows Vista, OEM-          ,         (  ),         .
>    OEM-
> ...


     ,         
   "  (OEM)     , Royalty Windows XP Home Edition SP2b Russian DSP OEI CD 1 -pk (N4RLTN0902012)" +

----------

*-*,            .... 

..  -    .... 

   ....  
 :Embarrassment:  :

----------


## -

> *-*,            .... 
> 
> ..  -    .... 
> 
>    ....  
>  :


 -  , ,       (0

----------

-             ,        .
      ,          .
    ,      ,        -,     .  -  . 
     ,   ,    ,     .
,   .
-    ""     .              "",     "".       "    ,     ".  :         .
      -   .           .

----------

.
    ( ) .
      :
1.   " 1" (  )         . -  .
         ( ).      ,       :Ass:         ,    .
2.-        -,   .

      ,             .

----------

,   .
 .1235     ,  .
  ,    -         .
         . 
       -    ,        -.
        . 
       .    :  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...            ....


 ...     ,      .
- Microsoft                 .

----------

** , 
   1    : " 7.7. ...."
 .   ,   (    -12)   .      !    .
   ,    , , ,       .
   ?

----------


## BorisG

**,    ...    ... .     .

----------

*BorisG*,   ... 
,    .         ,      .

 ,  1    ()        .
  ,   .

----------


## mvf

> ,   .


""  -   .      .

----------

, ,  ,    .  ,  -                       :
     .     .


           .     ,    ,     ,    (  ),   ,   .       ,           .

----------


## BorisG

> ,  1  ...


    ,    1,   .    1.
    ...    .

----------

BorisG, ,    ?

----------


## Heli

:Smilie: .   -  .
  ,    ,     .   -  .
  .        ,   .   ,   .     ,   .       . 
  ,  ,      ,       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,     .   -  .


  .       ,     .
    .  :Wink:

----------

,   ,     ?

----------


## svv1

> ,   ,     ?


1 :    ,   : .. . , ..   .. .     20 .  .   -     .

2 :  ,    (  ); 
  :     1     18% (      , ,        ).

3 :       /,   .       .  ,     ,         .

4 :  ,  .       .

      .   . ,    ..

----------


## Bigconnect

.
  !              .
1.     ,            .    ()      .   .
2.        !        .   ,        .    ,     ,     .
3.              ( ,      )     .         ,      ,     -     .    ,          .                   .         ,    "".
4.    ,              ,      .        -    !
5.      -   .            ,     .        : ,          .        -     .

----------


## Bigconnect

2  ...
       ,       .         .
                     :
 1235.  
 1286.       

  -      ,  .    ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    , ...


  :Wow:  *Bigconnect*,   .
          ?  :Wink:  

ps:             ,     .
   . 
  ,

----------


## Heli

,   ,   (   ).    ,       .     ,        ,     .      - ,  ( ,    )        .      ()     ,    ( (    ,   :Smilie: ))     .      ,   ,      ...     ,        ,    ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## Heli

:
   ( )  ()          ( , ,  ,  ,     )  ,  ,   (),             ()   ,  .
 ()       ,     .

----------


## Bigconnect

To BorisG

           .
   ,       ,        .
  !

----------

> ,        ,    ,       ,    ,    .


          ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,   (   ).


  ...,      .  :Mad:  



> ,       .     ,        ,     .


  .
  ,    .   :Mad: 
** ,  ,    ,  ** .
**        .   :Mad:

----------


## BorisG

> .


     ,    ?



> !


  ... ,   ,       . 
        4 .

----------

...        ... BorisG  ,       ,   ...

----------


## -

> ...        ... BorisG  ,       ,   ...


        20 

     ,     1

----------


## elimin

:Embarrassment:  , ,       ?    ?
-    (+   )   .4  .
     ,               03-07-11/23  03-07-11/23  .. ,         -,  ,    ,       ()   . 
  ,     (10, 500  ..) " "   (   ),   .      .
     .          ,       ( ),      (    ) -  ,     .           ,    ,   .

----------


## elimin

:Smilie:  ( )

----------

! ,      ,     (  ,      ),      -     ?     ,   ..........

----------


## mvf



----------

?    ?

----------

> ?


 , :
 154.        (, )
   ,        ( ,  )           .      ,  ,        ( ,  ):
    (  ).

----------

! !      ,    ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

41 60- ( )+.  ( )+  ( )...       ( ):       ?     !!!

----------

> ?


  ,   ,

----------

.         ...     ,       ?

----------

, ..  -   (, ),   1 ,             ,                ....     ,      .

----------

41 60-,    ?

----------

> 41 60-,    ?


    ,   ,  ..  "", ,  10-,   20 - 10; 43 - 20

----------



----------

60 51
10 60
44 10
62 90
51 62      ?   + +,

----------

> 60 51
> 10 60
> 44 10
> 62 90
> 51 62  ?


      ?
10 - 60 
20 - 10 (  )
43 - 20 (  )
90.2 - 43
62 - 90.1
51 - 62

----------

...    10 60( ),   "  ",        ?

----------

> 10 60( ),


 



> "  ",


      (20 - 10 ,  )

----------

...43 40       ,    .   ..

----------

1:.          40 "  (, )" (. . 8, 12  1/98, . 203      - ).
              40      20 " ".  ()        43      40.        40              () . , ..   ()   ,     40    90 "",  90-2 " ". , ..      (),    40    90,  90-2,  .  40          (    ).
         () .

----------

..     :     -   2           ...      ?           ...      - 40  20      90.2   40   ()-       ....   ...

----------

> - 40 20      90.2 40 ()


   . " "    ,    . 40- ?

----------

,        " " 40   ...       40.        (    )    ..     ?

----------

!!!!          !!!       ! ! !

----------


## Googler

,   ,       ,   ?       ,    . .    10%    ?  :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,       ,   ?


 .    Microsoft,  ,    ,        ,   .  :Mad:   :Razz:  



> 10%    ?


 ,   , .          ?
     ?
           ?

----------


## Googler

> .    Microsoft,  ,    ,        ,   .   
>  ,   , .          ?
>      ?
>            ?


       . ..     -  10-18%  -8    .  ,         ?   ""        10-15 .,       - (+) 15-18. ,    . ,  .        :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

*Googler*, , ,    ,  ,    .
      .   :Frown: 



> ,         ?


   ,    ,      MS,        -     .
 ,     ,         ,        (  ,  ),  ,     ,   .
  ...

----------


## Googler

:Frown:    .          ,       .       23   50        ,     ,  .            :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

.
,   ,     ,   .

----------

01.04.2008  03-07-15/44

----------


## -

.. ,    /  -   ?

----------


## -

:
- /  -  
-    -

----------


## -

> :
> - /  -  
> -    -


       ,        - (    ),          , ?

----------


## -

> , ?


      -      ,       (        -)   ,    -         - -       .

----------


## -

,        ,   ,       -   -           :Frown:

----------


## -

"".
, ,        -  ,        ,        . (    ,  )

----------


## -

-    :Frown: 
   :
1)   1 .... - 10 - ** 
2)   - 1 -  ** 
   ....

----------


## BorisG

> -   
>    :
> 1)   1 .... - 10 - ** 
> 2)   - 1 -  ** 
>    ....


      .
    .
    , , ,    -  .         .

----------


## -

> , ,    -  .


       ,   ...

----------


## -

,    ,     !
  Kaspersky TotalSpace Security Russian Edition. 250-499 User 1 year Base - 10 
  Kaspersky WorkSpace Security Russian Edition. 250-499 User 1 year Renewa - 10
 Kaspersky Open Space Security Manual Russian Edition. Manual - 1
 Kaspersky Open Space Security Media Pack Russian Edition. Media pack - 1
**

----------


## -

-  ,    ???
 -   : Manual - , Media pack -   .

----------


## -

,   
       +  ,
          ,     -   ,     .
    ?
  ,

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,     !
>   Kaspersky TotalSpace Security Russian Edition. 250-499 User 1 year Base - 10 
>   Kaspersky WorkSpace Security Russian Edition. 250-499 User 1 year Renewa - 10
>  Kaspersky Open Space Security Manual Russian Edition. Manual - 1
>  Kaspersky Open Space Security Media Pack Russian Edition. Media pack - 1
> **


  .
    ,   .
 ,    - ,  .
  ,    .    ,      ,   ,     ,    ,       .

ps:       ,    ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


    . ,   ,   .

----------


## -

> ,    .    ,      ,   ,     ,    ,       .
> (


....           ...

----------


## -

-      ,   ,            ?          :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> -      ,   ,            ? ...


 .    .
,       ,   ,     .

----------


## -

?        ?

----------

!           


:      ,  . 26 . 2 . 149  ,       **       .

:

 . 


 20  2008 . N 19-11/48005

 . 1 . 1 . 146     ( - )        (, )    ,          (  ,  )     ,     .
,    (  ),   . 149 .
,    . 26 . 2 . 149     (  )  (  , ,    )        ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             .
   . 1235     ( -  )            (     )   -    ()       ()        .              ,    .
 1 . 1238   ,                  ( ).     . 5              .
 ,          ,    .
   ,  . 1286                 .
 . 3                         ,                .        ,     ,      .
               ,             .
 ,                ,           .
    . 26 . 2 . 149                 ,    .



  . 
..
20.05.2008


        ...   ,           ,        ... :No:    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

-    -     -  ?

----------

,      ...            ,

 ,       -      ,          (        ) -           -  ...              :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 ?

----------


## mvf

> ,       -


. ** ,    **  ?

----------


## -

> ...


 ,   " "     -       - ...

 ,       -  -,          ?

        ,        .

----------


## marinka123

.
 -    ,   ,  Windows ( ),  ( )    ,      .

   .      ( ,  , )    ?

      ?

----------


## -

()  -             .
        -    .

----------

1. .    ? 
2.     .   .?

----------


## -

,   ,      -   / ,          (  ) -    -

----------

.      , ?
    ()         ?

----------


## -

-        ( ).

----------

.   ,        ? :   ,   ,   ? ,   ,        ..

----------


## -

- ,      -   (  )

----------


## milakreps

> "",  " ...".        ,      -12.


.          ?

----------


## upa

?..           :Smilie:

----------

*upa*,  -   + - -    ,       ,   + -  ,  .
       /...   ....   ,    ,   .

----------


## upa

-         ?         -

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ...


  :Wow: 
  . 
...  ... *upa*    -       ...    (,      ).
 ,       ...   ...   ... 




> -         ? ...


  :Wow: 
-   ,    ,    .   . 
   ,   ,   ,   ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## upa

,      ,      .           :Smilie:

----------


## upa

> ...   ,       .


  :Smilie:            ,       ..    -          ?    ?             ..      ?..

----------


## allis

,      ,     -?

----------


## svv1

> *upa*,  -   + - -    ,       ,   + -  ,  .
>        /...   ....   ,    ,   .


          ,            ,    -   - ,  -      .

----------


## -

> ,            ,    -   - ,  -      .


    ,          ,

----------

03-11-06/2/28  17.02.09." ,  . 38       .
    ,    ,            -           ."

----------


## svv1

> ,          ,


 ,    ,    .

----------

),          -  ,        ,           ,      ,         "   "         "" ,   ?,      -   ?

----------

> ,      ,     -?


     ?     9   ?

----------

> 9   ?


    ,

----------

.
   .          ., ..  .
        ?  .,    - 10000,    12000.  -  ?  10000   ,  2000-      ?

  2000  ,       ,     ,            .
  -  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ,     ,            .
>   -  ?


  ,   ,    . 
  ,      .

----------

BorisG,   .
  -  -  ... :Smilie: 
 -      ,    Microsoft   ?    -    ...       .    ?

----------


## mvf

> -    ...


:

_...     ,   ,   .    , ,       ._

?

----------

,  .
..     .   ,      ?  .    ,     -.     .
  -   ,      ...

----------


## mvf

> .    ,     -.


      .

----------

**,  .40

----------

> .


  ,

----------


## mvf

> ,


      ,   .    ...

----------

> ,   .    ...


       ?
Microsoft    ,   .2.4 .40

----------


## -

> 03-11-06/2/28  17.02.09." ,  . 38       .
>     ,    ,            -           ."


..,     15%       ,   ,     ,        15%?  :EEK!:

----------


## mvf

> 


      ... http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=311355

----------

,     :
             ( .. 1235-1238, 1286  ); 
  ,                 ( , -  .),          (. 4, .2,3 .421).

----------

..     15%,   (  )      ( )   2.1 . 346.16       .      03-11-06/2/28  17.02.09  , : 
            -          .
    . 2.1 . 346.16, !!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------

,

----------


## -

...
 ,   ,     ,   ,        
                        .
  ?    ?     ?

----------


## svv1

> ...
>  ,   ,     ,   ,        
>                         .
>   ?    ?     ?


   : ,  /   -      ; 
 (  ),      ..   -       (  )  .

----------


## -

- ,   ,      
  ,       - -  
    ,        ?

----------


## svv1

> - ,   ,      
>   ,       - -  
>     ,        ?


        ?
  ..    (    )        ? 
   ,         (  ),      (   ),  ""     ..  ?

----------


## -

:
     MS Win Pro 7 SP1 32-bit  (FQC-04671) Russian DSP OEI DVD		

     - 


> 


,    ,     




> ""


 
  ,       ** ?

----------


## BorisG

> : ,  /   -      ; 
>  (  ),      ..   -       (  )  .


  ,    . 
       ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ,       ** ?


. 
          ,        .
   ,     . 
    ,  ,   ,   ,    ,    , , ,      .

----------


## svv1

> ,    . 
>        ,     .


 "  " -         ,         .
     9-  ,  -  .

 1: ,       , ,   .
 2:     : ,  ()   ;    .

  , 
        (    ..  , ,   ,               2008 .), 
        "   ", "    ",        ,         .

  "  -  ,  -  ",      .  -       ,    ,            .            .

----------


## -

> -


     -        ,          ? 


> (    ..  , ,   ,               2008 .)


 -    -    ,      :Frown: 


      ,       :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> -        ,          ?


     ,    .   ,    -   ,  -12.       ,  ,     -   ,  -.

----------


## svv1

> -        ,          ? 
>  -    -    ,     
> 
> 
>       ,


        ,       .   -

----------


## BorisG

> ,


   ,     ?
   ""?
     ?




> "  " -         ,         .


,     ,  ,  - ,  .    ,   . 
,       . 




> 9-  ,  -  .


   ,    ,     . 
,  ,       ,      ,    ,       .        .  ,      54 ,        .
       -   ,      .     - .  




> 1: ,       , ,   .


 ,     ,   -  . 
  ,   - .   




> 


.
    . 
       ,       "",         .          .       ,     . 
   ,      (     ),    ,    .

----------


## svv1

> ,     ?
>    ""?
>      ?
> 
> ,     ,  ,  - ,  .    ,   . 
> ,       . 
> 
>    ,    ,     . 
> ,  ,       ,      ,    ,       . 
> ...


,   .     ,    -    .  :Smilie: 
   .  .

----------


## -

-      +      :Frown: 
   ! 
   ?

----------

